# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Glycaspis brimblecombei.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañero presento uno de mis primeros avances importante para mí en esto de la entomología, es una plaga de la familia Psyllidae y nombre científico: Glycaspis brimblecombei.

Este insecto lo he encontrado en unos eucaliptos en la Sierra Norte de Sevilla, fue citado por vez primera en España en el 2008, para ser un principiante no he tardado mucho tiempo en encontrarlo digo yo, siempre pensando que habrá personas que no lo conocerán en toda su vida, dicho esto que me llena de orgullo subo un poco de información.

 Es una plaga que ataca al Eucalyptus camalduliensis o su nombre común eucalipto rojo originario de Australia, como ya posiblemente habéis observado separar la entomología de la botánica da una visión muy podre de lo que estamos observando ya que no podremos ver realmente la naturaleza como verdaderamente se nos muestra, estas relaciones reciprocas entre las plantas los insecto  y el medio lleva aparejada una simbiosis, entre algunas de ellas están la expansión del polen o del propio insecto al ser transportada la planta, nutricional, etc.

Las fotos.







Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes compañeros, subo unas fotos realizadas en Chipiona esta plaga que está azotando los eucaliptos de nuestro país ya la he encontrado tanto en Cádiz como en Sevilla.
Ahora en estas fotos se puede ver como existe una relación de simbiosis entre el Glycaspis,  las hormigas  y las abejas.





Las hormigas y las abejas les proporcionan protección de los depredadores y el  pristidio los alimenta con la melaza azucarada de sus excreciones.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

